# Supercoppa Europea 2012: Chelsea - Atlético Madrid: 1-4



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)















*Chelsea*: Čech, Ivanović, Cole, David Luiz, Cahill, Ramires, Lampard, Mikel, Hazard, Torres, Juan Mata. 

_A disposizione_: Turnbull, Bertrand, Oriol Romeu, Oscar, Raul Meireles, Moses, Sturridge.

*Atlético*: Courtois, Godín, Filipe Luis, Juanfran, Miranda, Mario Suárez, Koke, Arda Turan, Gabi, Adrián López, Falcao. 

_A disposizione_: Sergio Asenjo, Sílvio, Cata Díaz, Raúl García, Emre Belözoğlu, Cristian Rodríguez, Diego Costa.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Già so chi vince, forse anche Maryo


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Spero in una bella partita. Dite che il Chelsea farà catenaccio anche stasera?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Scarsino sto Falcao è?


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Mamma mia che si è mangiato l'Atletico, pazzescoooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

che noia di partita, sta giocando praticamente solo l'atletico pensavo fosse una partita piu equilibrata


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2012)

Io tifo spudoratamente Atletico


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

E 3


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Il Chelsea è meglio che si limiti al catenaccio.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

In 45 minuti 3 gol e 2 pali. In una finale.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Il Chelsea è un fallimento totale, la campagna acquisti incredibile e poi nello scontro diretto le prendono tranquillamente.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Una roba impressionante falcao.
Fossi nel psg o nel city spenderei tutto il budget pur di non far mercato perci prossimi 5-6 anni.

Segna sempre


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Falcao.... non ho aggettivi sinceramente... Non è Sheva, non è Ibra, non è nemmeno Rooney... ma è un Inzaghi più potente, più veù tecnico. In pratica il "centravanti perfetto". Assurdo, assurdo.
Da frustare chiunque dicesse che 40mln per Falcao sono un delitto.

p.s. Falcao, Hulk, James Rodriguez.... ecco spiegato Villas Boas...


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Da juventino dico che se questo è il Chelsea che ci troveremo di fronte il 19 settembre abbiamo veramente una fortuna sfacciata.
Detto ciò, Falcao è secondo me assieme a Ibra e Cavani il miglior attaccante al mondo. (Messi e Ronaldo manco li considero, sono alieni)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è un fallimento totale, la campagna acquisti incredibile e poi nello scontro diretto le prendono tranquillamente.



Hanno preso Oscar e Hazard dimenticandosi di sostituire Drogba e di rinforzare una difesa assai traballante (Luìz veramente osceno e non solo oggi).


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Hanno preso tutti gol assurdi in contropiede. Se il Chelsea gioca con questo equilibrio farà poca strada. Falcao è un grandissimo attaccante, niente da dire. Non è bello da vedere, ma quando bisogna buttarla dentro lui c'è.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Falcao. Il resto è noia.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

E 4


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

4-0


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2012)

Questa finisce come a tennis


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Un massacro. 
L'Atletico pare di un'altra categoria.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Peggio che alle Termopili, lì almeno gli Spartani hanno resistito...


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

ma che giocatore è radamel falcao...


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2012)

falcao e veramente incredibile...


----------



## BB7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Godo godo godo... gli sta bene a sti scarsoni del Chessi. Cmq a parte Falcao che merita un 10 un'altro giocatore che ha dominato è stato Turan... classe pura.


----------



## Van The Man (31 Agosto 2012)

Se la Juve era disposta a spendere oltre 18 milioni per Llorente, quanto vale Falcao?


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Comunque David Luiz è veramente imbarazzante, il Chelsea avrebbe urgentemente bisogno di un altro difensore di livello.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Falcao balza all'occhio, ma che partita Arda Turan e Suarez, mamma mia che completezza


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se la Juve era disposta a spendere oltre 18 milioni per Llorente, quanto vale Falcao?



Qualche giorno fa si è vociferato che l'Atletico abbia rifiutato 68 milioni dall'Anzhi...secondo me con la valutazione stiamo più o meno lì (considerato pure che la nuova clausola rescissoria di Cavani pare sia 63 milioni).


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Dietro Messi e Ronaldo c'è Falcao.Fuoriclasse.
Mi hanno sorpreso anche Suarez,Arda e Filipe Luis


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

La liga è solo Real e Barcellona cit.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> La liga è solo Real e Barcellona cit.


E poche altre eccezioni,come l'Atletico.Riporta tutta la roba,la prossima volta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> La liga è solo Real e Barcellona cit.


esattamente, l'atletico è una squadra forte ma discontinua in campionato fa male per questo ma nelle competizioni a eliminazione diretta come può essere un europa league o una supercoppa europea si esalta e da tutto in camlpo


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E poche altre eccezioni,come l'Atletico.Riporta tutta la roba,la prossima volta.



Che c'hai la coda di paglia? Rilassati


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Che c'hai la coda di paglia? Rilassati


Ma va,io sono tranquillissimo.Semplicemente se a pochi giorni di distanza da una discussione sulla liga te ne esci con quella (cit)...mi sa tanto di presa per il sedere,tutto qui.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2012)

Un Atletico Madrid in Italia non vincerebbe niente cit.

E pensate, non è arrivato nemmeno tra le prime 4.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Un Atletico Madrid in Italia non vincerebbe niente cit.
> 
> E pensate, non è arrivato nemmeno tra le prime 4.


infatti non vincerebbe nulla, è troppo discontinuo per vincere un torneo a tappe come un campionato, poi il chelsea ci ha messo molto del suo


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me, l'Atletico ce ne da 6.. Oggi il Chelsea è stato fortunato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me, l'Atletico ce ne da 6.. Oggi il Chelsea è stato fortunato.


in una partita secca può darsi perchè sono una squadra di grande qualità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

come ho scritto sul Forum Vecchio, 37 gol nelle competizioni Uefa Falcao se continua a giocare in Europa League se lo mangia il Record di Raul (71 gol)


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma va,io sono tranquillissimo.Semplicemente se a pochi giorni di distanza da una discussione sulla liga te ne esci con quella (cit)...mi sa tanto di presa per il sedere,tutto qui.



Era una citazione generica, è una vita che sento dire che la liga è un campionato ridicolo, non c'entra niente quella discussione.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Era una citazione generica, è una vita che sento dire che la liga è un campionato ridicolo, non c'entra niente quella discussione.


Se è così chiedo venia


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

Se volete i Falcao a 40 milioni, tifate Atletico


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Non so se vincerebbe in Italia. L'unico costante è Falcao. E' diventata una squadra da "partita secca", in cui dà tanto, tutto dal punto di vista atletico.

Il Chelsea ha dimostrato tutti i suoi limiti attuali, ma guai a giudicarlo da stasera! Ha una difesa penosa: onestamente non so come David Luiz riesca ancora ad avere una maglia da titolare. Ivanovic lo schiererei centrale senza pensarci su due volte... Il centrocampo è da posizionare meglio.
Hanno fatto un mercato poco intelligente.


----------



## GioNF (1 Settembre 2012)

Credo che Falcao, con una buona offerta di prestito, possa vestire la casacca rossonera a Gennaio.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Falcao è uno di quei giocatori che in Italia non vedremo mai più


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Che bestia


----------



## GioNF (1 Settembre 2012)

Falcao è la prima punta più forte d'Europa.
è uno che ha già vinto 2 Europa League e ha anche segnato, se non sbaglio, nell'ultima finale di EL. 
Insomma, è uno che ha già ampiamente dimostrato le sue qualità, in ogni contesto.
Credo che a Gennaio City-PSG-Chelsea pagheranno la sua clausola e se lo giocheranno a colpi d'ingaggio.


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Che giocatore Falcao!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Falcao è la prima punta più forte d'Europa.
> è uno che ha già vinto 2 Europa League e ha anche segnato, se non sbaglio, nell'ultima finale di EL.
> Insomma, è uno che ha già ampiamente dimostrato le sue qualità, in ogni contesto.
> Credo che a Gennaio City-PSG-Chelsea pagheranno la sua clausola e se lo giocheranno a colpi d'ingaggio.


l'unico nella storia capocannoniere dell'europa league per due volte consecutive, per quanto riguarda l'ultima finale di EL non sbagli ne segnò addirittura tre come stasera di gol


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Già so chi vince, forse anche Maryo



LA Regola non fallisce mai


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Quando Falcao andrà in un top team avrà fra le mani il pallone d'oro e forse non soltanto una volta


----------



## Sindaco (1 Settembre 2012)

Vilas Boas non era un demente totale e Di Matteo non poteva essere Gesù Cristo sceso in terra.
All'italiano è andato bene TUTTO nella scorsa stagione: solo nei due confronti con il Barcellona, se non fosse stato aiutato da tutti i santi del paradiso, avrebbe dovuto portare a casa qualcosa come una decina di gol. A partita.

E' il Chelsea che è proprio una squadra mediocre: dietro ballano costantemente la rumba e a centrocampo sono di una rara pochezza. Hanno qualche cartuccia da giocarsi davanti, ma nelle gare che contano possono solo mettere il pullman davanti alla porta, come hanno fatto nel finale della scorsa stagione. E schierarsi tutti sulla linea di porta, con Cech che para anche le mosche, non significa avere una difesa, o una fase difensiva, eccellente: è un banale "mettiamoci qui, proviamo in tutti i modi a non prenderla e vediamo se Drogba lì davanti fa qualche miracolo".
Non avrebbero potuto continuare così anche quest'anno, ma l'ossatura della squadra è quella e Hazard e Oscar non ti cambiano la vita in ottica di gioco ed equilibri globali. In più, gli manca un bomber implacabile che la butti dentro ad ogni respiro, unica possibilità per riuscire a ottenere risultati difendendosi a oltranza.
I così detti esperti di calcio e commentatori avevano parlato di un nuovo Chelsea nelle prime giornate di premier: beh all'esordio li ho visti attentamente e di nuovo non ho visto assolutamente nulla, se non il ragazzino belga che si è procurato un rigore e ha fatto un assist. Per il resto tutti belli rintanati dietro la linea della palla, anche se difronte non c'erano né il Barcellona, né il City, bensì il Wigan.
Poi, magari, non sarà così tanto scarso, però il valore è bene o male questo.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

Falcao certamente giocherà nel Barça, nel City o nel PSG nella prox stagione


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Falcao non lo vedo bene nel barca. Secondo me ha bisogno di una squadra che gli gira intorno, deve essere il perno di una squadra. Al barca che collocazione tattica può avere?


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

falcao è proprio al chelsea che sarebbe perfetto...torres ormai non è buono manco a fare il panchinaro. dietro comunque non capisco cosa aspettino a legare david luiz in tribuna,è imbarazzante...ci sono cahill,terry e ivanovic: luiz dev'essere il quarto,tanto sulla fascia al posto di ivanov hanno preso azpilicueta che si può adattare. oscar alla pirlo sarebbe secondo me il suo ruolo...si vedrà


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Di Matteo e' un mediocre

Rotfl disse che avrebbe cambiato modo di giocare e invece ha provato il catenaccio anche ieri...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì Butcher. Sempre un anno una e un anno l'altra


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

falcao grandissimo attaccante..può ripercorrere la strada di sheva!2 tra city,real,psg e chelsea si compreranno cavani e falcao


----------

